# Sadly the time has come



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Due to Arthritis that has been steadily creeping into my fingers, the time has come when tightening the wing nuts on my router skis requires the use of pliers. Today I decided that large knobs were required. My first thought was to find Bj's thread on making suitable knobs but then it struck me that I also had another problem that has been getting steadily worse and the technical term for that is LAZYITIS. Because the shop that I've bought knobs from in the past is almost an hours drive, I decided to go to BUNNINGS, the local big box store where I recently saw them. When I attempted to screw on the first one it was much too tight and looking into the "threaded" hole showed a shallow thread with flat tops and the insert was steel, not the usual Brass. This would be the cheapest Chinese junk that I've ever set eyes on, and at $4.29 each, not much cheaper than the $5.00 that I've paid for quality ones.
Rather than take them back, I decided to run a 3/8" x 16tpi tap into them after which I was able to put them to their intended use. Hopefully the skis, which are in regular use, will no longer be a chore to set up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a big tap...

3'8" ------- or 3/8".....

First it was tired fingers , now tired eyes........ROTFLAO....


Isn't old age wonderful?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry

You can try Peachtree. Cheap prices on knobs. Not sure of shipping charges to you. It may be worth a look.

T-Track Products Index - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

Al


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Thats a big tap...
> 
> 3'8" ------- or 3/8".....
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Hawkeye and to think I proof read it several times!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

boogalee said:


> Harry
> 
> You can try Peachtree. Cheap prices on knobs. Not sure of shipping charges to you. It may be worth a look.
> 
> ...


A very interesting place thank you Al. Their price is just $1.25. Tomorrow I'll study their range of products.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, larger knobs make life easier for everyone, not just _old guys_... :jester:

PS: I can hear you saying: "You cheeky sot!"


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Harry know exactly how you feel I have had that problem for years now it was the reason I retired from the N.S.W. Fire Brigades some twenty + years ago, had trouble tighten the couplings on the hoses and they were quick connect type.

PS: I can hear you saying: "You cheeky sot!" 

Mike that is exactly the words Harry would be thinking being an ex pat Englishman.
Now had it of been me it wound have been "You cheeky Bugger" or worse


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good morning fellow campers.....

A. it is 'you cheeky sod'.

B. McJing Tools sell knobs , but not as cheap as $US1.25


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure I will get the full treatment when I speak with Harry on Skype! Pay it no mind; this is just retaliation for the stream of Irish jokes Harry sends me.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Harry try Professional Woodworking Supplies in Melbourne DIY Jig Components they have them at $2.00 you supply the bolt.




Regards
Harold


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

pal said:


> Harry try Professional Woodworking Supplies in Melbourne DIY Jig Components they have them at $2.00 you supply the bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Harold.

These knobs are almost getting to be a 'must have' at the moment..


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

James only to glad to help they are good knobs and yes worst luck they are a must have for me.

Mike knowing Harry I sure he will give you a complete workout.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tried to get some at Carba-tec today, but they only had 1/4" and 5/16"....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Harry, larger knobs make life easier for everyone, not just _old guys_... :jester:
> 
> PS: I can hear you saying: "You cheeky sot!"


Not cheeky SOT, but cheeky SOD!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> I am sure I will get the full treatment when I speak with Harry on Skype! Pay it no mind; this is just retaliation for the stream of Irish jokes Harry sends me.


OK. I'll forgive you for that BUT, as you know, I had intended to make a drinks tray today but you kept me talking for most of the morning and when I finally got away from Skype it was so close to lunch time that I didn't start the project 'till this afternoon so it's only half finished.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Tried to get some at Carba-tec today, but they only had 1/4" and 5/16"....


What about McJing?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Reading through these posts makes me think that we should have a section somewhere between a normal and special needs area!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Due to Arthritis that has been steadily creeping into my fingers, the time has come when tightening the wing nuts on my router skis requires the use of pliers.QUOTE]
> 
> The VA diagnosed me as having arthritis of the spine, years, and years, ago. Then kept telling me I don't have any problems with my hands or other joints. Yeah, right. I've got days I can't even lift a coffee cup with one hand.
> 
> So, my first thought was just weld longer wings on the wingnuts. Yep, just a couple of chunks of round rod, it works well. OR, just use a regular nut, and a ratchet. Either works well, and is a lot less then spending money like that on knobs. No travel involved either.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Given the cost and hassle, you might find it easier to make them yourself after all. 

For Bob's fiberglass approach, once you get the jig set up so that it locates the t-nut in the right place, you can crank them off very quickly.

Or you can do them the way I made my first knobs by inserting the t-nut into a dowel and then embedding that into whatever size and shape handle you need for the task. Those are pretty quick to make too.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/34299-my-first-knobs.html

The last way you might find quick, easy, and inexpensive is using rubber feet (like those on canes) and a t-nut in a dowel. that would be very quick too.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Harry and everyone else,
I love the idea of using the larger knobs on the jigs & various machinery; it makes life some much easier.
I'll check out the links which you blokes supplied, thank you.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Harry! I haven't been on the comp. a lot, but I have three Doc's that tell Me often. "What ever You do, Keep on doing as much as You can,cause, if You quit, You will be able to do much less. Tll the things that I have, Heart, Arhtritus and nerve damage in My back, need to be worked and used to keep fit I havn't been here a lot, because I am working in the bacement and the property! There are lots of things that I have to work extra hard to get it done. You will be better off if You keep going. The bigger knobs are great. Threaded inserts will give You the ability to use in different tools, and also in different ways! Hang in there!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*McJing Tools for knobs*



harrysin said:


> What about McJing?



Yes - but they are $4.00 each......

Still, may have to pick up a few.......

I will take a rod to make sure they fit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Look down to see if the thread is as you would expect James. If it's crude like the one's that I bought then you will certainly know.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

harry mate 
AGE catches us all bud ha ha !
stuart 
newcastle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back Stuart.


----------



## CactusRoper (Jan 25, 2008)

Youth is a wonderful thing--it's a shame that it's all wasted on children.


----------

